# New HR



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations Breeze and Shelly!!!

But I must say 
:worthless

Of the soaking!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! I would love to see pics too!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats to you and Breeze!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations!!!
Well Fisher wants to see pictures of wet Breeze! HAHAHA


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge congratulations! Love it when they do what they were bred to do!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats! Add me to the list of people who want to see pics!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations! Was the Lake cold?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Cogrants!.Did they make you retrieve,a duck as well!.We need pictures,lol!.
Good girl,for getting yr Dad,in the water,by doing yr job!.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations! The soaking is worth it.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS BREEZE AND SHELLY!!!!!

I attended my first HRC trial last weekend. I know what a soaking is LOL My friend earned a new title but would not tell a soul! However a couple men got their soaking. It was a HOT day, bet it felt good. 

Congrats!
Ann


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What is this 'soaking' ?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Breeze made her MOM very proud. Pictures will be coming--my friends who were at the test have promised me they will forward the shots they took.

The "soaking" is an HRC title ritual. You either get dumped in the lake/pond, or they dump a bucket of ice water over you at the ribbon ceremony (and sometimes beer up my way!) A bunch of the guys titled their dogs on Saturday, so they got it then. Sunday was ladies day it seemed, 4 of the 5 new titles were handled by women. It certainly was refreshing after being out in the hot sun all day, but some of the boys from Georgian Bay HRC enjoyed dispensing that bath just a little too much! Now on to training for Finished!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Pictures!

"Shooting" the go bird on water









The soaked title girls!









Breeze and her rosettes (Sorry Fisher, she was already starting to dry off!)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Such cute pictures! Fisher is satisfied with Breeze on the tailgate, I am happy to see your decal in the window! (or...deckel as you Canadians pronounce it)
I absolutely cannot wait for HT season to start back up down here. 
Congrats again!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Again congrats Shelly and great pictures especially the "shooting one"


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Anni--the "deckle" gets me lots of "Whaddya mean your dog gives you the....oooohhh I get it!" comments!


----------

